# Who sells international juice and reo 6ml bottles



## bjorncoetsee (30/11/14)

I want to order some reo bottles and a good international juice, but from the same vendor as I dont want to pay double shipping. Who can help me out?


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I want to order some reo bottles and a good international juice, but from the same vendor as I dont want to pay double shipping. Who can help me out?




Reo bottles you will have to get from vapour mountain. He sells international quality juices too but you may 2 want to consider getting this items from 2 different vendors. Sir vape juices are lekker tasty if you looking for something new


----------



## Yiannaki (2/12/14)

@bjorncoetsee the vendors below stock international e liquids bud. Check out their websites.

Sorry if i have missed anyone!

www.cloudflavour.co.za
www.vapeking.co.za
www,vapemob.co.za
www.vapecartel.co.za


----------



## Genosmate (2/12/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I want to order some reo bottles and a good international juice, but from the same vendor as I dont want to pay double shipping. Who can help me out?


Vapemob have reo bottles and juices.


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

Genosmate said:


> Vapemob have reo bottles and juices.


If I remember correctly, their bottles have neither caps nor nipples.


----------



## Genosmate (2/12/14)

Andre said:


> If I remember correctly, their bottles have neither caps nor nipples.


Never bought this item from there @Andre,but that doesn't seem very useful,wonder why they did that.


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

Genosmate said:


> Never bought this item from there @Andre,but that doesn't seem very useful,wonder why they did that.


Remember because @Metal Liz made the mistake of buying some of these from them, which of course was useless. I sent her some complete bottles thereafter. Why they got them like this.....who knows?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/12/14)

www.juicyjoes.co.za


----------

